# My Collection



## maine_digger92 (Dec 3, 2014)

Been digging and collecting bottles since I was 12, so roughly ten years. Quite proud of my finds so far!


----------



## botlguy (Dec 3, 2014)

WOW! That's quite an accumulation. Good going!      Jim


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 3, 2014)

Care to show close-ups of favorites?


----------



## ScottBSA (Dec 3, 2014)

That's a pretty interesting mix of bottles.  Yeah, show us your favorite ones of the bunch.  Do you have or recall the first of the many bottles you have? Scott


----------



## RCO (Dec 3, 2014)

there's lots of stuff , I have a hard time telling whats there unless bottle is up close and I can read it , any locals from your area with towns on them ?


----------



## sunrunner (Dec 3, 2014)

you need shelves , and put them in category's. sodas medicines etcetera.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 4, 2014)

Save that cork for a pickle or something. I cut disks from cracker or cereal boxes for my milks.[]


----------



## maine_digger92 (Dec 4, 2014)

Well, the first bottles of my collection weren't anything special. Mostly blanks and other commons from 1930+


----------



## maine_digger92 (Dec 4, 2014)

Here are some of my favorites:

Hinckel Brewing Co. 
Albany Boston Manchester
NY Mass. NH


----------



## maine_digger92 (Dec 4, 2014)

Apollinaris Natural Mineral Water
Rhenish Prussia Germany
19 Regent Street London S.W.


----------



## maine_digger92 (Dec 4, 2014)

Unmarked (picked up this beauty for a quarter at a local estate sale haha)


----------



## maine_digger92 (Dec 4, 2014)

My oldest bottle (1850s if I'm not mistaken) Has eight sides.

DR WISTAR'S
BALSAM OF
WILD CHERRY
PHILAD A


----------



## maine_digger92 (Dec 4, 2014)

Unmarked torpedo


----------



## maine_digger92 (Dec 4, 2014)

C. CAPILLO & CO.
BOSTON, MASS.
142 & 144 COMMERCIAL ST.


----------



## maine_digger92 (Dec 4, 2014)

American Lilac
Perfy Works NY


----------



## maine_digger92 (Dec 4, 2014)

One of my local bottles

FRONT:
Crystal Spring
Machias, ME

BACK:
Beverage Co.
Con. 7 Flu. Oz.


----------



## maine_digger92 (Dec 4, 2014)

I got extremely excited when I first came across this one, unfortunately it's a replica. Still neat though.


----------



## maine_digger92 (Dec 4, 2014)

Case gin, unmarked except for "C" on bottom.


----------



## maine_digger92 (Dec 4, 2014)

Local medicine bottle

C. SWEET & BROS
WHOLESALE DRUGGIST
BANGOR ME


----------



## maine_digger92 (Dec 4, 2014)

COGNAC
MONNET


----------



## maine_digger92 (Dec 4, 2014)

SHORTELL & TIMMINS
788 WASHINGTON ST
BOSTON, MASS


----------



## maine_digger92 (Dec 4, 2014)

FELLOWS & Co
CHEMISTS
St JOHN, N.B.


----------



## maine_digger92 (Dec 4, 2014)

Curious little screw top jar

SODA


----------



## maine_digger92 (Dec 4, 2014)

THE
MALTINE
MF'G. CO.
CHEMISTS 
NEW YORK


----------



## maine_digger92 (Dec 4, 2014)

My favorite local bottle I've come across so far
FRONT:
Casco
Bottling Company
Bottle Pat'd Dec 29 1925

BACK:
Min Contents 6 1/2 Fl. Ozs.

BOTTOM:
Portland, ME


----------



## maine_digger92 (Dec 4, 2014)

Roderic's
Magic Anodyne


----------

